# Pipas es milenaria



## Paquita

Felicidades ***​ 
por tus primeros mil de ayuda perfecta, simpática y este aire inconfundible que nos llega de Sevilla contigo...



Mil *** para ti.​ 
Paquita


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¿Pipas o  pepitas? lo que son todas tus respuestas 

Gracias por estar con nosotros e iluminar el foro con tu sabiduría   y tu simpatía.

Un beso

​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicidades, Pipa, por tu primer milenio!!*


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

No puedo dejar de unirme a las felicitaciones! 


Pipas, qué rápido! Siempre tan gentil y acertada!


Ojalá te guste[URL="http://www.craaltaribagorza.net/IMG/abrazo-339x465.jpg"] mi regalo 
[/URL]

Nos vemos!


----------



## chics

¡ Felicidades !


----------



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations, Pipas !

Oh, nos boîtes à lettres se sont fait belles pour recevoir ces mille messages de toi, si sympas toujours, et qu'on prend tous plaisir à lire.

Oui, tu sues sang et eau pour nous donner la solution... de rêve ! N'y laisse pas ta peau, ce serait le bouquet !

Mille mercis et mille bisous,

Gévy


----------



## silvia fernanda

¡* Muchas felicidades Pipas!*
*Bisous*
*Silvia*


----------



## Namarne

*¡Muchas felicidades por tan redonda y bonita cifra, Pipasdegirasol! Eso tan sólo es el inicio de una larga amistad...  
¡Que cumplas muchos miles más! 
N  *


----------



## GURB

¡Enhorabuena PDG! 
Es  un placer siempre repetido leer tus posts...y embriagarme con la fragancia de los girasoles tan caros al gran poeta andaluz (sin las pipas).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena *Pipasdegirasol*! 
(siempre tratando de sacarle el máximo provecho a la luz del sol...).

Es un verdadero placer tenerte con nosotros.

Víctor


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola Pipasdegirasol:

Me encanta tu firma. 
Me recuerda mi infancia, cuando venía de vacaciones a España y me hartaba de comer pipas F...

Pero es un poco larga, por lo que algunos lo hemos dejado en *PDG*       ya que, aparte ser una gran trabajadora, eres una gran maestra, ¡olé!


----------



## Yul

Félicitations Pipasdegirasol!

J'aime beaucup te lire, ce qui n'est pas peu dire!

Yul


----------



## Probo

Me uno encantado a esta felicitación; aunque, bien mirado, los que estamos de enhorabuena somos los demás por poder disfrutar de tus aportaciones . Un beso.


----------



## lpfr

¡ Felicidades Pipas !


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Enhorabuena y muchas felicidades, PipasdeGirasol, aprecio mucho tus aportes.


----------



## yserien

Felicidades Pipas : eres siempre un punto de referencia sólido y seguro.
A propósito, compañeros del foro ¿habeis visto las bellas fotografías que exhibe en su blog ? Merece la pena verlas.


----------



## nicduf

Felicidades Pipas!
Quelle chance tu as d'habiter Séville que j'aime tant !


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola a todas, todos,

Gracias por este encantador hilo de felicitaciones que me llena de alegría. Se ve que navego poco por WR y no conocía este espacio de CONGRATULATIONS (queridas moderadoras, une fois n'est pas coutume).

Me agradan vuestros mensajes así como los regalos incluidos. ¿Cuál es la próxima meta? Cinco mil... Ya no estoy para maratones pero puedo intentar correr algunas millas más.

Os quiero felicitar a todos por vuestras aportaciones, por estar en este foro donde se aprende, se dialoga, se siguen reglas, por ser un lugar de referencia (WR???).

No solo me gusta participar, es también una herramienta para mí y me agrada poder formar parte de esta familia.

Un fuerte abrazo para todos.
Pipas (A qué ya no es tan largo...)


----------



## Domtom

¡Felicidades, Pipas de Girasol! Muchas gracias por tus 1000 mensajes tan ricos.
Bisous,
Lluís


----------

